# Male cat staying with Mother Cat! Please read!



## BellaMurte187 (May 6, 2007)

Okay so my Female cat just had 2 kittens and since the day she had her kittens one of my Male cats (that is actually one of her cats from a previous litter) has been laying with her in the basket with both her kittens.
She allows him to and he never leaves her side.
Has anyone heard of a male cat like this?
Anything about this topic would be welcome! 
I'm very confused
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Is your male neutered? If not, your female could get pregnant again! That would not be a good thing since they are related. There have also been instances of male toms killing kittens.

In short, if your male is not neutered, you need to separate them ASAP.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

But if your male IS desexed, that sounds very cute, you should post pics!


----------



## BellaMurte187 (May 6, 2007)

Actually I think I made a mistake
You know how I said i think that the male cat was laying with her I think it is actually a female cat it is also hears from the same litter as the male was in.
They both look so much alike I figured it was him because I really hadn't seen the female cat in awhile.
Anyways i'm pretty sure its her because i went to go check on my mother cat and there is now two new babies in there with their eyes still closed.
I'm still very confused.
Please write any comments


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like mother and daughter have littered together...they will both care for all of the kittens. 

If there is a large difference in age between the litters, just be sure the little ones are getting enough nutrition and not getting pushed aside by the bigger kittens. You may need to supplemental feed if they aren't getting enough.
Usually they do okay, our farmcats regularly raised several litters together and everyone did well, we never lost any kittens.
h


----------



## BellaMurte187 (May 6, 2007)

Okay this makes much more sense to me!
Last litter my mother cat had 4 kittens and ended up adopting 4 more kittens because a stray i was taking care of abandond her kittens. My mom cat is really tiny to! Not young just tiny!I'll post pictures one of these days. Right now her kittens and the other mothers kittens are outside in my shop laying behind all kinds of stuff! Thanks for the help!


----------

